# Child Safety



## Valletta pir (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi everyone. I have a 4 ft fish tank with the top only glass closing it i have piranhas in it and I olso have small kids. Do you have any idea how to child prof lock it please. I don't won't to make a wooden box on top of it coz I have the lights longer than the tank so it won't fit in it. Thanks for all the help you can give me becouse it's a big conservation. I am worried for the kids thanks.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

First off, make sure the stand is secured to the wall... kids trying to climb the stand and it tipping over is more of a concern. As for locking the lid, a canopy is really the best bet. If you made plexiglass lids to replace the glass, you might be able to attach a window lock:










In two places per side, but I would be apprehensive about drilling the plastic frame or center brace to attach the other half.

Discipline and making sure the kids know to stay away, or locking the room the tank is in.


----------



## Valletta pir (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks a lot. I will try to find those locks,


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You also might be able to epoxy them in place vs using screws... will stick to glass and the plastic frame


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I've never had a problem with children in any of my many fish tanks. I would be more concerned about it being secured to the wall.


----------

